# Email notification of replies...



## rustyintegrale

Anyone else not getting them?

I thought I was Johnny no mates... :lol:

cheers

Rich


----------



## barton TT

Are you sure you are not blocking them in your spam folder. :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

barton TT said:


> Are you sure you are not blocking them in your spam folder. :?


I've done nothing to anything and I have a folder for spam anyway. The only thing I did was update my sig.pic :?

Cheers

rich


----------



## ttjay

Not getting them either


----------



## 007TT

No probs here :wink:


----------



## YES TT

im not either.


----------



## YES TT

im not either.


----------



## Baz427

Hi,

No problems either !!


----------



## YES TT

im not either.


----------



## YES TT

im not either.


----------



## YES TT

im not either.


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttjay said:


> Not getting them either


Are you on a Mac?

Not that I think that has anything to do with it. Just curious... :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## YES TT

im not either. how come?


----------



## YES TT

im not either. how come?


----------



## ttjay

No not on a mac, they stopped coming about 5pm, I have had loads of pm's as well but no email notifications :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

So it's not me on a Mac then.

So what can we do now?

Any moderators or TTF webtechs watching? :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## barton TT

Its not really a problem is it you can see if you have PM at the top of the page. :wink: unless you are not logged in all the time.


----------



## rustyintegrale

barton TT said:


> Its not really a problem is it you can see if you have PM at the top of the page. :wink: unless you are not logged in all the time.


It's not about PMs buddy, it's notification by email when someone has replied to a thread. Did you get an email about this? :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## barton TT

Don't have that option ticked don't want my emails flooded with that crap. :lol: rather just keep an eye on a thread.


----------



## JAAYDE

neither is mine :?


----------



## Duncdude

Nope, im not getting any notifications either.
Was yesterday & havent changed any settings


----------



## John-H

I've just checked several threads I have replies to and three PMs and no notification! I also checked my SPAM filter and the list of blocked addresses and there is nothing there about the TT Forum.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Can any of the Forum techies do anything about this?

It makes checking threads a whole lot faster with email notifications!

Please!

cheers

Rich


----------



## Ikon66

me either, has anyone pm'd jay?


----------



## John-H

I've emailed Jae - hopefully he'll fix it soon.


----------



## conlechi

just noticed this thread 

No notifications either  :?


----------



## John-H

Nobody will see this thread now it's been moved. I only did because I went looking. Still not working for me either. Can anyone hear me scream? :roll:


----------



## tod

Same here, no notifications


----------



## mighTy Tee

tod said:


> Same here, no notifications


Snap


----------



## A3DFU

Still not working ---- since Friday. I guess Jae is having the weekend off :?


----------



## John-H

Horay! Jae seems to have fixed it  .

Did you have a nice weekend Jae? - fabulous weather - too nice to be on the forum anyway :wink: Was beginning to think I had no friends :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> Horay! Jae seems to have fixed it  .
> 
> Did you have a nice weekend Jae? - fabulous weather - too nice to be on the forum anyway :wink: Was beginning to think I had no friends :roll:


We'll have to arrange a special _Meet your Friends _day for you :-*

[but it's nice to get notified of replies again 8)


----------



## YES TT

iv got them all at once now lol.

nice one.


----------



## John-H

I think it's been busy batting them out over the last day or so!


----------



## tod

Weird, 3 weekend on the trot, no notifications :?

Someone not putting money in the meter


----------

